# How long have you been pregnant, when are you due, when is the baby due - how do you ask?



## petalito

To know how many months a mother has been pregnant what would be the common question?
I know that "When is your due?" would tell me the day the baby will be born


----------



## cyberpedant

"How long have you been pregnant?" Or, "How many (months/weeks/days) have you been pregnant?"


----------



## tepatria

*When are you due?* is the most common way to ask this, or *what is your due date? How far along are you *means how long have you been pregnant and is the usual way we ask this.


----------



## panjandrum

There are many ways of asking this, some more local than others.
"When are you due?"
"When's the baby due?"
"How far are you on?"
"How pregnant is she?" -> Not normally used directly as "How pregnant are you?"
"What is your due date?" -> A clinical/professional enquiry.

What particular context had you in mind?


----------



## Alaor Santos

Hi everyone!

Please, what do you say to ask how long a woman has been pregnant? How many months?

Thank you


----------



## JamesM

In casual conversation you can say, "How far along are you?"


----------



## Alaor Santos

Thank you.


----------



## liliput

You can ask:

"How many months?"
"How pregnant are you?"
"How long have you been pregnant?"
"When's it due?" (you will then have to calculate how many months)


----------



## bibliolept

JamesM said:


> In casual conversation you can say, "How far along are you?"



As I understand it, the phrase is idiomatic in both AE and BE. (Any BE speakers care to confirm this?)


----------



## liliput

I've heard "How far along are you?" in BE, but it sounds a bit too medical to me, which is why I prefer my other suggestions.


----------



## AngelEyes

I'd simply say :

"When are you due?"

_I wouldn't refer to her bundle of joy as an *it*._ 

*AngelEyes*


----------



## bibliolept

In AE, "How pregnant are you" would sound like the setup for a joke.


----------



## panjandrum

Today's thread has been added to last September's.


----------



## SwissPete

> "How pregnant are you?"


 

Is there a way to be "a little pregnant"?


----------



## panjandrum

SwissPete said:


> Is there a way to be "a little pregnant"?


Yes, of course.
For example, you may be three months pregnant or six months pregnant.

Pedants may criticise this question and answer, but pregnant parents readily understand the meaning and respond appropriately - perhaps with a grin.


----------



## Macunaíma

I've seen "How many months are you?" (I suppose the word _pregnant_ after _months_ is omitted) but since no one mentioned it I wonder how idiomatic this is...


----------



## marget

Macunaíma said:


> I've seen "How many months are you?" (I suppose the word _pregnant_ after _months_ is omitted) but since no one mentioned it I wonder how idiomatic this is...


 

My first suggestion would have been "How many months are you" followed by "How far along are you".


----------



## One Heart

If you want to ask a pregnanat woman about in waht month of pregnancy is she. 

Can we say?

In what month of pregnancy are you?


----------



## brian

There are probably better ways to say it, but as someone totally unfamiliar with pregnancy aside from my own birth, I'd say: _How far along are you?_

If you want to use the word _month_, I'd say: _How many months are you at?_ given that a typical response is something like _I'm at 4 months._ You could also say _How many months pregnant are you?_ given that another typical response is _I'm 4 months pregnant._


----------



## ajo fresco

Yes, I'd also say: "How far along are you?" 

It is also common to ask: "When is the baby due?" (which allows you to figure out the number of months)


----------



## JamesM

From a cultural standpoint, it might be worth mentioning that some women find this question to be overly personal.  You also run the risk of offendig if you ask the question of a woman who looks pregnant but is not.


----------



## amby

What is the natural way to ask  and answer about pregnancy? 

How many months are you pregnant?
I am early pregnant. I am 3 weeks pregnant. 
I am middle pregnant. I am 20 weeks pregnant.
I am late pregnant. I am 35 weeks pregant.


----------



## Copyright

Question:
_How many months pregnant are you?
How far along are you?
When is the baby due?_

Answer:
No one normally gives the answers you have. We give months, just as you've asked about.
_Five months.
Seven months.
Alfred is due next month. _


----------



## frannigan

I agree with Copyright about the questions.

If it's quite early in the pregnancy people might talk in weeks rather than months.  To refer to early, middle or late pregnancy more generally, you may hear people refer to first, second or third trimester.


----------



## AutumnOwl

The only times you need to answer how many weeks you are pregnant is when you visit a prenatal/antenatal clinic or a doctor, as they need to know exactly how far your pregnancy is to give you the best care.


----------



## Andygc

Although _trimester _is commonly used in medical English, it doesn't strike me as something to be expected in conversational British English. Otherwise I agree with frannigan's suggestion of _weeks _rather than _months _in early pregnancy - up to about 12 to 16 weeks. I would expect most pregnant women to be changing how they say it between 3 and 4 months into the pregnancy.


----------



## panjandrum

_<< Today's posts on this topic have been added to the existing thread to avoid repetition. 
Please review the earlier answers before posting.
panjandrum >>_


----------



## ewie

My first thought was _How far gone are you?_  (Is that just me?)


----------



## Copyright

ewie said:


> My first thought was _How far gone are you?_  (Is that just me?)


It does seem a bit ... something. Probably the baby doesn't even kick _that _hard.


----------



## panjandrum

ewie said:


> My first thought was _How far gone are you?_  (Is that just me?)


I think that's usually a third party question "How far gone is she?"


----------



## Red Blood

ajo fresco said:


> Yes, I'd also say: "How far along are you?"
> 
> It is also common to ask: "When is the baby due?" (which allows you to figure out the number of months)



And what would be the answers in both questions more "when are you due"?.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Florentia52

Red Blood said:


> And what would be the answers in both questions more "when are you due"?



I'm not sure I understand your question, Red Blood. Can you explain what it is you are trying to ask?


----------



## JamesM

panjandrum said:


> I think that's usually a third party question "How far gone is she?"



Goodness! In the U.S. I would think this was a question about how drunk she was or how close she was to death.


----------



## Red Blood

Florentia52 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question, Red Blood. Can you explain what it is you are trying to ask?



I know is an English Only forum, I'll do my best 

For example. You ask a woman: when's the baby due? // when are you due? // how far along are you?  etc etc what would be the answer from the pregnant woman for each one of the questions?. Thank you very much Florentia.


----------



## Florentia52

If she is asked "When is the baby due?" or "When are you due?" the logical answer would be "The first week of September" or "August 21."

If she is asked "How far along are you?" the answer would be something like "Five months."


----------



## Red Blood

Florentia52 said:


> If she is asked "When is the baby due?" or "When are you due?" the logical answer would be "The first week of September" or "August 21."
> 
> If she is asked "How far along are you?" the answer would be something like "Five months."



Thank you very much Florentia


----------



## prudent260

panjandrum said:


> "How far are you *on*?"


https://www.babycenter.com/400_how-...n-you-know-if-the-baby-is-brea_9191868_632.bc

I think the sentence is similar to the ones as follows:
How far along in pregnancy are you? How far along are you in pregnancy?
How far into pregnancy are you? How far are you into pregnancy? 

So I naively think, 'how far are you *in*' seems to be right as well. 
May I know the difference? 

Thank you.


----------



## Language Hound

We don't say "How far are you _in?"_
Panjandrum's _How far are you on? _sounds distinctively British to my AE ear.
In AE, I would ask, as others have noted above, _How far are you along?
_
I don't know where you got your four questions:  I clicked your link but did not find them there.
None of them are grammatically correct. They all need the word "your" inserted before "pregnancy."


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> I think the sentence is similar to the ones as follows:
> How far along in pregnancy are you? How far along are you in pregnancy?
> How far into pregnancy are you? How far are you into pregnancy?
> 
> So I naively think, 'how far are you *in*' seems to be right as well.
> May I know the difference?



No and no, and no yet again. This is far too clinical even if it is grammatically acceptable. It is sociably acceptable and normal to ask 'when is the baby due?'


----------



## prudent260

Language Hound said:


> I clicked your link but did not find them there.


"How far along in pregnancy when you know if the baby is breach" is the title, and I imitated the structure and made the four questions myself.
Actually, breech is the right word instead of breach.



Language Hound said:


> None of them are grammatically correct. They all need the word "your" inserted before "pregnancy."





Hermione Golightly said:


> No and no, and no yet again. This is far too clinical even if it is grammatically acceptable. It is sociably acceptable and normal to ask 'when is the baby due?'



Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## armiebless

"How far long are you?"
Just ask this if you want to know how many months are they pregnant.
No need to put along


----------



## Andygc

armiebless said:


> "How far long are you?"
> Just ask this if you want to know how many months are they pregnant.


No. "How far on are you?" or "How far along are you?"

As has already been said several times.


----------



## pachanga7

JamesM said:


> From a cultural standpoint, it might be worth mentioning that some women find this question to be overly personal.  You also run the risk of offending if you ask the question of a woman who looks pregnant but is not.


This.


----------

